# Japan and South Korea exclusives



## pixi (May 24, 2015)

Haven't started a thread here for a long time so I hope this is the right place    I'm currently traveling in Japan and Seoul and was wondering if there's any Asia exclusives worth picking up?  Thanks!


----------



## Gellydonut (May 26, 2015)

Skincare or Makeup?  Korean products wise, everyone should get Nature Republic's 92% Aloe gel, it comes in a tub and its a great multipurpose product.  Snail creams are very popular, if you are into skincare.  Mizon has a good one.  Tony Moly and Etude House are good cosmetics brands to check out, cutesy packaging.  Lip tints are super popular in Korea, you can find them at Tony Moly, Etude House, Clio, Holika Holika, the Face Shop, pretty much everywhere.  Clio Lipnicures are very popular, if you like liquid to matte lipsticks.  Aritaum has great tinted lip balms that are super popular.  BB cushions are super popular, they give a nice natural looking finish.  They also have a lot of beneficial ingredients.  Popular ones are from the brands Laneige, Hera, Innisfree and pretty much any of the other brands.  If you are into skincare, korean facial sunscreens are the best ever.  Very lightweight and nourishing.  Nature Republic and the Face Shop has really good ones.  I have combo oily skin and I have the Sebum control moisture sun from the face shop and nature republic California aloe sun 35 spf.  Excellent products.  The face shop has a good selection of those, if you don't have oily skin and the nature republic one isn't specifically for oily skin.  As for Japan, not too sure.  I heard their Cure peeling gel is amazing and have not tried it.  The only makeup brand I know of is Canmake, so maybe that is worth checking out. I hope this helps!


----------



## Beauteque (May 27, 2015)

Such an exciting trip to be going on!  If you end up falling in love with any of the beauty products there, just know you could shop with us at beauteque.com for your Asian Beauty needs!


----------



## pixi (May 28, 2015)

thank you so much! I made a note of everything you mentioned and will be having a late night myeongdong makeup haul trip tonight   does anybody know if MAC sells any Asian specific products I wouldn't be able to find in the UK?


----------

